# 16 days in Denmark



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

http://picasaweb.google.com/SumDoood/Summer2008Denmark

If you see a shot which takes your fancy, you can use a Download button to see it bigger and better.

Good luck,

Smilo

PS. Now I'm working on the Sweden, Finland and Norway legs of the six week trip.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Smilo

Some grand photos there. I'll have a deeper peruse tomorrow.

Gerald


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Smilo we went in June, only saw two other english couples. Had to laugh at the coins with the hole in them, they thought they were shower tokens! great pictures have a good trip. Bob.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks brought back memories of our last trip with lots of the same places visited >Danish Blog<


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx, folks. I'd noticed your blog, Frank and the similarity of visits (which just goes to show that we're both right, of course!). 

After five weeks we met neilandsue in Sweden, but otherwise saw so few Brit vehicles that it made us feel we were having a bigger, braver adventure than we'd expected, but also that it was a shame so few Brits seem to make the effort to visit these variously wonderful Scandinavian countries.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Great shots Smilo, and a great story. 

I wish I could do a 'drop down' story board. Or add pictures from time to time, come to think of it.

They do say a picture is worth a thousand words...but it is a distinct advantage to be able to read what the picture is about.

Texas :wink:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Smilo, enjoyed the piccies.

Are you incorporating it all into your 1000things website?



Smilo said:


> After five weeks we met neilandsue in Sweden


Small world and all that, we met Neil & Sue on the boat across to Norway in June, wondered how they were getting on.
I'll look forward to your Norway bit too as it will bring back memories of our trip.



Smilo said:


> Now I'm working on the Sweden, Finland and Norway legs of the six week trip.


Have a quick look at my >Norway Blog< , not a patch on your elaborate stuff though. Must get around to finishing the final bits :roll: .

Thanks again;

pete


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smilo!

*A replica of Skagens lighthouse.*

How does that lighthouse work then?

I thought it was a ballista


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Its just a brazier which is hoisted aloft (it stays attached  )


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Peejay,

Is your new avatar an instruction to road users called Jay?

Dougie.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

asprn said:


> Peejay,
> 
> Is your new avatar an instruction to road users called Jay?
> 
> Dougie.


Not quite sure what you're alluding to there Dougie but I hope you're not going to nick me for having an illegal one :lol: :lol:

pete


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanx, folks. 

Peej, 
Perhaps I’ll simply publish a link from my site. I’m not sure that I’ll ever get around to publishing this trip there. The old and slow pc in which all my web-site related stuff is held lurks in our gloomy cellar – it’s not an inspiring set-up at all. I did compile one big page on the website with thumbnails and some big fat 1200 x 800 pixels images of my favourite shots, then I tried a Google blogger account, but it seemed limited in its capabilities and clumsy-ish to compile. Next I put some of the journey onto silly swear-swear-swear Facebook, got fed up with that and went for the Picassa thing mainly because of the option it gives for the viewer to download images and give them a good looking at if required. 
I enjoyed your blog, but I can fully understand why there are things left to be done. One gets to the stage where it can easily start to seem like too much hassle and for what result? Well, I guess the result is pretty much tied to the responses of our e-readers, which is why I so much appreciate folks’ positive comments.

Tex, 
I too thought at first that it was a replica of some medieval weaponry, but as Frank says it was intended to raise and hold a bright fire. From quite a distance I saw a guide talking his audience through the procedure which seemed to entail lighting a brazier which was attached to the low end of the big arm then raising the brazier by pulling down the counter-balanced high end.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Smilo said:


> Peej,
> I enjoyed your blog, but I can fully understand why there are things left to be done. One gets to the stage where it can easily start to seem like too much hassle and for what result? Well, I guess the result is pretty much tied to the responses of our e-readers, which is why I so much appreciate folks' positive comment


Nah, i'm just a lazy bugger :roll:

pete


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

or a lazy blogger


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Its just a brazier which is hoisted aloft (it stays attached  )


Seems simple enough!

I wonder if any fires got launched before they got the fulcrum right? :roll:


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

I guess the Danes could have made good use of the services of the Lighthouse Stevensons. Jo bought me that excellent book (which I very wrongly assumed would be really dull), and having read it I now feel compelled to visit and photograph lighthouses wherever I might be.


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

We have just got back from a trip to Denmark via Holland and Germany.

We found all the campsites very expensive and it was quite odd having to use a swipe card to use the shower.

Even had to take time out to try the Danish Health service due to my daughter hurting her foot on one of the bouncy cushins that seem to be on all of the campsites(she cracked a bone in her foot and is now using some very colourfull Danish crutches to get around on). Turns out their A&E departments work at the same speed as ours.

Very nice country but it rained at lot on our trip.

Funny bit was bumping into a Danish bloke who lived a few miles up the road from where we live. :lol: Turns out he was back visting relatives

Derek


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

camper69 said:


> We have just got back from a trip to Denmark via Holland and Germany. We found all the campsites very expensive.....


We left Denmark on 27 June (apart from returning for 2 nights at Citycamp in Copenhagen on our way home), but perhaps we missed a high season rate? We did find that those which operate a swipe card system were the posher, more expensive ones!

(Last weekend we paid £5 on one Welsh site (a CL) and £16 on a big commercial-ish one with very little to choose between them in terms of what they provided).


----------

